# 08 Technical Assignment #6, Long exposure - Due March 29th.



## Battou (Mar 15, 2008)

Due Date: Saturday March, 29 2008

This is a technical assignment to use Long exposure (Low shutter speeds) and/or _*Bulb*_ settings. _*Bulb*_ (or Manual Shutter control) settings are usually displayed as "*B*" on shutter speed adjustment mechanism. What it does is keep the shutter open as long as the shutter release is held.

The most common use of long exposures is night shots but it is not the only one. Allowing the shutter to remain open for long periods of time allows more light to be exposed to the images sensor or film of the camera. This causes the photograph to be lighter, this is good for night and dark photos as well as high _f_/stops like 32 and 64.

As always New shots only please . 

Have some fun with this one, It should prove interesting to see how many different uses of long exposures are know in a community of this size.


----------



## rom4n301 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## schuylercat (Mar 16, 2008)

SWEET!

I usually suck at this.  Here we go!!!


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 17, 2008)

The Little Engine that Could! This was 15 seconds at f/22, with a hand held flash pop at 1/4 power zoomed to 105mm. My son ran through the image twice: you can see the red splotch of his t-shirt in the upper right...


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 17, 2008)

This was f/8 at 30 seconds, focused on the trees in my back yard, on 3/9...


----------



## abuccanero (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 17, 2008)

ISO 200
SS: 30sec
f/22


----------



## federerphotography (Mar 19, 2008)

Venice.  Pretty sure there were about 500 million people walking around us at the time of this shot.  None of them stood still for 30 seconds, however.


----------



## Battou (Mar 19, 2008)

This ones off to a good start


----------



## raymondht (Mar 20, 2008)

First try


----------



## garran (Mar 21, 2008)

Light trail with a lit cigarette


----------



## foned (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## petey (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 21, 2008)

abuccanero said:


>


 

Very cool.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 25, 2008)

aww i had a lot of good ones on film somewhere!
i might be able to find and scan em...


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Mar 25, 2008)

They're classics, but I still like them. What do you guys think?

10 secs, F/16.






This one's interesting. I love the way you can see each individual car. 2 secs, F/five point something...


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 25, 2008)

Yahoozy:



Battou said:


> As always New shots only please .


 
Now get out there and make some New good ones!


----------



## rom4n301 (Mar 25, 2008)

MX962 said:


>



i really like the second one, the sky looks pretty sweet but those watermarks are quite distracting


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 25, 2008)

oops hahah

i actually forgot i was in the challenge thread =P


----------



## CDickey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## Rand0m411 (Mar 26, 2008)

My Attempt. Wanted to do something different.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 28, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> i really like the second one, the sky looks pretty sweet but those watermarks are quite distracting


Yes they are sorry


----------



## eahuntley (Mar 28, 2008)

This is my first assignment, and pretty much my first attempt at real photography alltogether.






f/22 at 15 seconds


----------



## eahuntley (Mar 28, 2008)

f/22 at 4 seconds


----------



## defcon86nwh (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine


----------



## eahuntley (Mar 30, 2008)

defcon86nwh said:


> Mine


 

Wow, that's awesome. What is it?


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

eahuntley said:


> Wow, that's awesome. What is it?



Tis a spinning neon gituar(SP?) I think


----------



## eahuntley (Mar 30, 2008)

Battou said:


> Tis a spinning neon gituar(SP?) I think


 

That's sort of what I was suspecting, but the "Acme ___ Supply" sign and the purina pet food logo in the back had me a little confused.. lol

After doing a little more research.. It looks an awful lot like the hard rock guitar in Nashville. However, I've yet to find a photo of it with that background.. I'm confused..


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm too late for the deadline but I have been waiting for my tripod.
It still hasnt' arrived so this was hand held.  I tried not to breath so as not to move the camera..  haha..
Just the one car was used for this shot..


----------



## Wozza (Apr 9, 2008)

Had to pick my mate up from the airport but had 40min to kill, so took the camera with me and stopped on the way to take these.






















(OK so the last one was a quick shutter, but it was a light next to where I took those)


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder (Apr 16, 2008)

wozza those are awesome shots!

My first attempt at long exposure even though  the assignment is over


----------



## Battou (Apr 16, 2008)

eahuntley said:


> That's sort of what I was suspecting, but the "Acme ___ Supply" sign and the purina pet food logo in the back had me a little confused.. lol
> 
> After doing a little more research.. It looks an awful lot like the hard rock guitar in Nashville. However, I've yet to find a photo of it with that background.. I'm confused..



The question is: What is across the street from the hard rock cafe in Nashville


----------

